# Happy Birthday Slimy



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Slimy!
Happy Birthday to you!
 Miss you!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday slimy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Slimy!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Slimy!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday slimy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday and many more, slimy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hope you had a Grrrreat Birthday slimy
happy belated to you


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Missed this one. A belated B-Day to ya!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Slimy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Slimy!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a big fat happy birthday !!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------

